# Detector por infrarrojos



## dragondgold (Abr 2, 2009)

hola estoy haciendo un robot q esquive obstaculos por infrarrojo y vi este circuito por la web q ademas sirve para transmitir datos por ir lo q quisiera saber es q a la entrada de datos le tengo q mandar 1 y 0 para q luego me lo transmita o debo meterle otra cosa?alguien ha echo este circuito y le anduvo bien?

perdonen mi ignorancia

aca les dejo el link: http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_IRLink.htm


----------



## karl (Abr 7, 2009)

hola, por lo que vi del circuito en la dirección, no te sirve para un detector en si, mas bien, es un circuito con el que puedes armar un control remoto, el HT12E sirve para codificar el dato, con los datos de los pines A0 a A7 fijas una "dirección" que pueden ser hasta 256 que no se interfieran, y con los otros 4 pines (AD8-AD11) envias el "comando", 16 ordenes distintas, si quieres por ejemplo usar un control para tu casa, y que este se comunique con puertas, luces, televisión, etcétera, puedes usar este circuito y un monton de HT12Ds, que respondan únicamente cuando las entradas de "dirección" coincidan, por ejemplo la ventana uno es 00000001, y tu control manda ese valor, el receptor en la ventana va a hacer caso, prendiendo los pines de saida, si no es así, manda al diablo la información, y no hace nada.
Lo que necesitas es mas sencillo, un oscilador que te mande una frecuencia de unos 40 khz directo a un LED, o por medio de un transistor a un grupo de LEDs o uno marca diablo, la frecuencia asi modulada es recibida por un PNA38 o cualquier otro receptor de frecuencias en inflarojo, que se va a 0 cuando recibe una señal.
si quieres transmitir comandos al robot, entonces si usa los HT12s, pero tengo entendido que son mas bien lentos, por lo que no te emociones mucho en cuanto a sus capacidades.


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 7, 2009)

hola ,,l necesitas un diodo emisor de luz infrarroja y otro receptor de infrarrojos  ,al emisor lo tenes que alimentar por pulsos,, unos 45 khz mas o menos ,el receptor puede ser de los que usan las tv para recibir la señal del remoto. los tenes que conectar los dos mirando hacia el mismo lado y cerca uno del otro
entonces cuando el robot se acerca por ejemplo a una pared ,la luz emitida por el emisor rebota en la pared
y es tomada por el receptor  el cual hace que su voltaje se baje a 0 y entonces te estaria dando un pulso 
bajo o de caida  para activar un micro o cualquier circuito que conectes...saludos


----------



## dragondgold (Abr 13, 2009)

gracias por sus respuestas por lo q veo entonces ese circuito no me serviría... no tienen algun circuito que sepan q funcione para detectar obstáculos por infrarrojo? les comento q soy de argentina alguno sabe en donde pueda comprar el circuito is471f dicen q es muy bueno para esto de deteccion por infrarrojos pero no lo consigo....


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 13, 2009)

dragondgold dijo:
			
		

> gracias por sus respuestas por lo q veo entonces ese circuito no me serviría... no tienen algun circuito que sepan q funcione para detectar obstáculos por infrarrojo?
> 
> aca te paso lo que necesitas


----------



## dragondgold (Abr 13, 2009)

gracias por el circuito pero he visto por el foro y ese ciercuito es algo complicado y es dificil hacerlo funcionar no tienen otro? y donde podría comprar un is471f en argentina alguno sabe?

funcionara este circuito?

http://www.ladelec.com/practicas/con-robotica/49-detector-de-proximidad-con-foto-transistor.html


----------



## Lucas escaiguolquer (Nov 19, 2009)

Hola somos un grupo de estudiantes de ingenieria electrónica y tenemos un proyecto que consiste en un sistema de alarma por infrarojos , hemos montado el microprocesador pero nos falta el circuito de control y el circuito de acoplamiento. Alguien podria facilitarnos información sobre estos componentes? Muchas Gracias


----------



## Byrontico (Nov 19, 2009)

Muy bueno el circuito pero ocupo uno similar nada mas que con un operacional


----------

